# What does your desktop look like?



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Recently I've been experimenting with creating wallpapers of classical composers for my computer desktop. I've attatched some of the ones I've made to this post. They're made for a 1600 x 900 monitor although they don't fit the size exactly. Feel free to use them if you'd like! Here's what my dekstop looks like at the moment:



So post a screenshot of your default wallpaper cluttered with folders so we can feel good about our own.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Would anyone here bet I have a giant picture of Prokofiev on my desktop?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an "Art Déco desktop" that I made gluing several original art deco posters (from the 1920's and 1930's) that I found on the internet:

http://files.myopera.com/solopararegistros123/albums/9034382/fondo%20art%20dec%C3%B3.jpg


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Looks almost as good as a Mac, I'd wager.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I clicked on this thread solely to find out whether we were talking about real desks or computer screens - some romantic part of me was hoping I'd be able to tell you what a pathetic mess my desk is, so I had to work it in this self-referential pseudo-clever quasi-postmodern way. 

My computer desktop is grass.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

> I have an "Art Déco desktop" that I made gluing several original art deco posters (from the 1920's and 1930's) that I found on the internet:
> 
> http://files.myopera.com/soloparareg...0decó.jpg


That actually looks really cool! 



> I clicked on this thread solely to find out whether we were talking about real desks or computer screens - some romantic part of me was hoping I'd be able to tell you what a pathetic mess my desk is, so I had to work it in this self-referential pseudo-clever quasi-postmodern way.
> 
> My computer desktop is grass.


Haha, I knew I would trick somebody with the title. :devil:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

(click to enlarge)

The painting is _The Great Wave off Kanagawa_ by Hokusai.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ma princesse de Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

A pic I took of my wife.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got about 15 backgrounds of my own photos, that randomly show up & are exchanged by Windows 7 (something Vista didn't have). Surprise, surprise!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a team picture of the 1921 New York Yankees but it looked weird as the ends were stretched because the dimensions weren't compatible with my screen. I just have a nice, simple and calming very pale blue background now.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually have scenes from my favourite operas. At the moment it's the final scene of the Met Eugene Onegin.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> I've got about 15 backgrounds of my own photos, that randomly show up & are exchanged by Windows 7 (something Vista didn't have). Surprise, surprise!


How do you get it to do that, Txllxt?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## DABTSAR (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I love Hazlitt's famous On a Landscape by NicholasPoussin, which is about this painting (_Paysage avec Orion aveugle_).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a continuous slide show of fine art (landscape images) on a black background. Unfortunately, I don't get to see them very much, as Firefox covers them up. I have tried varying levels of transparency, but it renders the web browser difficult to use.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Different computer, similar theme


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's one for you zombie lovers :devil:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I have a slide show of musicians (I use 8.1 on two laptops.) Here are three of them.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Some views of Whitley Bay on my other Laptop.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

My current laptop desktop... I have no idea where I found this image, I just thought it was cute.









Desktop is out of commission right now, but it uses the same theme except it still has the default Windows 7 wallpaper. I strive for consistency on my machines.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some time ago, I switched to another shot I took of my wife:

Portrait of a princess by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a photo of my man and me sailing across Lake Lucerne in Switzerland. I think I will change it soon, for my man and me climbing the Alps or standing in front of Neuschwanstein Castle.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

A photo I took in Siena.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Showing off the desktop enhancements more than the wallpaper:










I now run Windows 8.1 and use several additional programs to modify it:

Classic Shell - for a Windows 7 style Start menu (not depicted)
DisplayFusion - for better, more customizable multi-monitor support (this provides a taskbar on the right screen and stretches the wallpaper across both screens)
Fences - For the icon groups
Rainmeter - For the clock and system status in the top-right corner (skins mIGNimalistic for the clock and Segoe UI for system status)

Other customization software I use that doesn't really affect how stuff looks:

7+ Taskbar Tweaker - In particular, I use these options:
Middle click taskbar = toggle volume mute
Scroll wheel over notification area = adjust volume
Double click taskbar = show desktop

Ultimate Windows Tweaker - for a bunch of little stuff I can't remember

_I wonder how much people can infer about me by my desktop icons? _


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

here is a photo of my desktop that I use for ripping CD's.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Kopachris said:


> Showing off the desktop enhancements more than the wallpaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very pretty. Are you what's known as a 'brony'?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

DABTSAR said:


>


Hell yeah! I'm a _big_ fan of his work! And I've always thought that photo is his best! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the image I'm currently using


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's the image I'm currently using


Miyazaki...Cool!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is mine at the moment...


----------

